# 05 chevy 2500 hd front differential?



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

I took my 05 chevy 2500 HD 6.0l vortec to a mechanic i thought wasnt bad used him a few times. My front axle gasket went bad on the drivers and passengers wasnt real bad he said. He started to take it apart and said that there was to much play in the inner axle for his liking and he thought the front differental probably needs to be rebuilt. Im taking it to my fiances uncles shop tommorow that i should have went to, to begin with wont tell her that. The truck has 60,000 miles. does any one have any ideas or advice. im 21 and not sure what to do. I talked to a several transmission places and they all thought i was crazy with what i told him. thanks in advance


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Is it in and out "play"...or up and down "play" in the axles?

If it's up and down, how much was it actually? Some is normal..


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Not sure about your question honestly i didnt look at it. The place today said the inner axle is loose which is causing the gaskets to leak. Not sure if that makes sense but its at the chevy dealership since it should be covered under warranty will find out tommorow. I have never had this many problems with my ford truck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

We did do that with tahoe we replace axle seal it seem ok. But it was one on passenger so your leak 2 seal that sound bad to me. Did you plow with that truck? Do you spin lot time like stuck in snow? 

how it get loose? run on low oil cause bearing worn out because little oil?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nope never plowed with just towed with, never been stuck in snow. The bearings are fine, oil wasnt low just starting to leak out. Its a thousand dollars to fix, im waiting to see if the dealer will cover it with my warranty.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Those axle seals are well known cause for leakage on these IFS trucks. Been a common issue for many years. 

If your $1000 repair estimate only included replacing just the two seals (no bearing or diff work) then someone is ripping you off. Both those seals can be replaced for waaaaaaay less than a grand. Labor time to replace BOTH seals is only 3 hrs.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

No to repair the gaskets is around 250 for the parts and labor. the other 750 is for the work on the inner axle.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

NO way:realmad:

$250 for that gasket. Find another one.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

chs1993;605436 said:


> No to repair the gaskets is around 250 for the parts and labor. the other 750 is for the work on the inner axle.


What "work" are they estimating separately for the "inner axle"? To replace the axle seals you already have the inner axles out. Only thing that will add to the seal replacement estimate is new parts if their replacing axles and/or the axle bearings.

Is this a dealer quote?


----------

